# Big cartel help



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey 

I have a big cartel site and I really want to to put a look book onto it.
So i was wondering if there was a easy way toi put some kind of galler or slide show into a page on bigcartel?


----------



## gmlnchv (Jul 13, 2011)

Just create a Custom Page Pages – Big Cartel Manual and within that page you can do pretty much whatever you want (depends on which plan you're on though). You may want to stick an issuu.com document in there or do a gallery using NivoSlider, Lightbox or Fancybox.
_________________________________________________

ThemeDepanneur.com - Big Cartel Theme(s)


----------

